# American Kenpo Federation/AKSC Camp



## ikenpo (Oct 8, 2002)

Just wondered who was headed over to Pipe Creek, Texas this weekend to train with Mr. Kelly, Mr. Duffy, Mr. Trejo, Mr. White, Mr. Conatser and Mr. Sepulveda?

jb:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 9, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Oct 9, 2002)

Can't wait!!!!

The only thing that concerns me is my screwing up and making
my instructor look bad.  We're a casual school, which I personally
like, but I don't mind conforming whenever necessary.  But I'm
not sure I know the full kenpo etiquette either.  We don't OSS
in our school, we use the term sir, we bow before getting on,
and leaving the mat, we salute to open and close class, and when
we dummy for the instructor .. that's it!  Can anyone offer any
more rules of etiquette to me, so I don't screw up too much?


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 9, 2002)

... and is wearing a Black Belt, salute it.  Do not eat before anyone who is senior to you does.  Always volunteer ... or you get volunteered (be judicious with this one Kirk), and remember P.T. in the morning, before breakfast IS FUN.  

Expect a lot of learning, take a notebook or 3.  There is such high quality instruction all camp long, from so many great Black Belts, you want to remember everything, and it is hard.  Take a camera and your copy of The Journey (for autographs), and you may want an extra pair of tennis shoes for the 2nd day, and some Bio-Freeze, Tiger Balm, Icy-Hot ... something like that, and Alieve or Advil for Day #2, and that is just to get out of the sack.  Hope for no rain, or you play in the mud.  Pray for no river, so if you mess up they don't tell you to show them how wet the water is (etc.)  

Did I mention that it is also FUN!  You always walk away feeling like you have learned and accomplished something.

Hoorah,
-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## Kirk (Oct 9, 2002)

Thank you sir!  I appreciate the help!  Am I going to see you 
there?  (although I don't want to dine with you  ... sit there watch 
you eat, clean your plate get up and leave before I'll get to start 
LOL)


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _*
> Can't wait!!!!   The only thing that concerns me is my screwing up, can anyone offer any more rules of etiquette to me, so I don't screw up too much?
> *



Don't worry, just stay close to me and you'll be fine.  We will help you with anything you don't know.

:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Can't wait!!!!
> 
> ...



Dude,

Putting too much pressure on yourself. Let the guys that are testing for Black worry about all of that, "screwing up" stuff. You'll have a great time. We will definitely get to hang out at this deal. All open land, no mats... Do like me and just follow along with Mr. Duffy's crew... they know the routine. Also take note of the stuff Mr. Billings said, minus the stuff thrown in to scare you....LOL

Good reminder about taking the Journey...I was in the process of forgetting about taking it...Trying to decide if I should take the digital or conventional camera...

jb


----------



## Kirk (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *Trying to decide if I should take the digital or conventional camera...
> *



Yeah, I'm in the same boat.  The wife and I are doting parents,
so we kinda keep the conventional camera wherever the baby
is.  I think I'll take the digital, and buy a box cam disposable job
with me.  

As far as bringing the Journey with ya ... I already planned to
do that, but do you take it with you to each instructor's class,
or will there be plenty of time to get them signed later?


----------



## ikenpo (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *will there be plenty of time to get them signed later? *



Plenty of time....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 9, 2002)

Have a couple of copies of "The Journey" and a couple of copies of "The New Gladiators" as well.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 10, 2002)

Well I hope everyone is looking forward to this weekend's event as much as I am.  It looks like we are going to have a good group in attendance again this year.  If everyone who has called to confirm shows up then we should have around 50 folks including the teaching staff.  The capacity for bunks and beds is 57 so if a few late comers happen to show up we will still be alright.  

There are a couple of special events we are planning to make the weekend a little more fun along with all the good training.  

Friday night at around 8 or so (when most folks have arrived and checked in) we will be showing a copy of the long awaited film "The New Gladiators" which was filmed in the early 70's and is a documentary about karate tournaments.  It was financed by Elvis Presley and produced by George Waite, an Ed Parker Black Belt.  It has footage of Tom Kelly,  Steve LaBounty, Dennis Conatser, among others.  Everyone should enjoy it.

Saturday night after the traditional "Fire Talk", we are going to have a musical jam.  If you play a musical instrument bring it along and help make the music.  This should be fun.

See you all Friday,

Brian Duffy


----------



## Kirk (Oct 10, 2002)

CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And I'll post pics on here when
we get back


----------



## MinnieMin (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Well I hope everyone is looking forward to this weekend's event as much as I am.  It looks like we are going to have a good group in attendance again this year.  If everyone who has called to confirm shows up then we should have around 50 folks including the teaching staff.  The capacity for bunks and beds is 57 so if a few late comers happen to show up we will still be alright.
> 
> ...



Awwww, it sounds so cool, wish I could be there.  Well, next time.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *Just wondered who was headed over to Pipe Creek, Texas this weekend to train with Mr. Kelly, Mr. Duffy, Mr. Trejo, Mr. White, Mr. Conatser and Mr. Sepulveda?
> 
> jb:asian: *



I hate to be bitter and such, but when I asked this question on 10/3 no one replied but Kaith who moved the thread for me.
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?threadid=2602&referrerid=391

I have mentioned that the "subscriptions" and such don't stick like they used to and the "New Posts" list seems to fluxuate Pretty wildly.

Maybe it's just me.  Maybe nobody wants to reply to my posts. :wah:

I am stuck at work at 7am, I came back at 1am this morning, trying to get some stuff finished this week so I can leave on time.  Hopefully I'll see you all there.  (I know some of you will wonder why I'm posting and not packing, but I'm at work!  )
:miffer:

Anyway, the URL is 
http://www.akfkenpo.com/camp
and info for next year will go there when it's ready, so keep checking and make your plans in advance.  It is always held Columbus Day weekend in October.  See you next year if not this year.
:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Oct 11, 2002)

I had to skip class last night, just to get packed up! SHEESH!

Sorry for not replying, but when you posted (July 3rd?) I didn't
know if I was going or not.  And I think not everyone goes to the
events forum??   Sorry for not replyin' bro!


----------



## cdhall (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *I had to skip class last night, just to get packed up! SHEESH!
> 
> ...



I was trying to say that something broke a while back and it is harder to keep up with threads.  I'm sure my post would have been in the "new posts" list for a while anyway.  It seems to me that there should be a way to keep the site from "fragmenting" like this.  But oh, well.  Please don't think I'm whining too much.  :wah: Just making an observation really.

But I'm going to be here at work until 8pm tonight and then I still have to pack, I may have to come out Sat am.  See you there I hope. :karate:


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *I was trying to say that something broke a while back and it is harder to keep up with threads.  I'm sure my post would have been in the "new posts" list for a while anyway.  It seems to me that there should be a way to keep the site from "fragmenting" like this.  But oh, well.  Please don't think I'm whining too much.  :wah: Just making an observation really.
> 
> But I'm going to be here at work until 8pm tonight and then I still have to pack, I may have to come out Sat am.  See you there I hope. :karate: *



Doug,

You don't get to be the lucky camp coordinator this year?


----------



## cdhall (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *Doug,
> 
> You don't get to be the lucky camp coordinator this year? *



I don't think so.  I got drafted for that last year and it was much easier than I expected, but I don't know if I did such a great job.  

There was a rumor that some of the testing candidates will have that duty.

:idunno:


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *I don't think so.  I got drafted for that last year and it was much easier than I expected, but I don't know if I did such a great job.
> 
> ...




I guess that helps ensure that a Perfect job will be done.  By making people testing do it.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *I guess that helps ensure that a Perfect job will be done.  By making people testing do it. *



Yes, I think running the camp is part of the test.  It used to be, back in the day when Mr. LaBounty ran them more like Boot Camp.  

I just realized that if you are still in Kansas, you won't be at camp will you?

Send me a pic will ya, so I can better remember you.  I'm getting old. :shrug: 

But, it looks like I will get to go after all, and I might even get there in time for The New Gladiators!


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *Yes, I think running the camp is part of the test.  It used to be, back in the day when Mr. LaBounty ran them more like Boot Camp.
> 
> ...




Unfortunately I won't be able to make it this year.  But I am hoping to be there next year.  
I am in the 2001 picture.  I am on the far left, as you are looking at the picture, and in the back row.  
I was hanging out with Si-Bok's daughter,Lisa, alot there.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 11, 2002)

Is that you in the shorts?
I am in the back row and if you look very closely you can tell I am in a Black Gi.
Next year I should be on the front row in a Black Gi.  Maybe.  I may be eligible in Nov 2003 but if I do well in preparing to test, I might convince Mr. Duffy to let me test at camp.
I hope to test for 2nd this Nov 8th on my Birthday.
:uhoh:


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *Is that you in the shorts?
> I am in the back row and if you look very closely you can tell I am in a Black Gi.
> ...




That is me.  I remember you better than you remember me apparently....  Good luck in your training.  Hopefully I will see you next year.  It will be good to know how it went this year.  Tell Mr. Duffy I said Hi.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *That is me.  I remember you better than you remember me apparently....  Good luck in your training.  Hopefully I will see you next year.  It will be good to know how it went this year.  Tell Mr. Duffy I said Hi. *



It takes me a while to get everyone's name...so don't take any offense.  I'll look forward to you maybe coming back next year and bringing Mr. Kelly, please God, that would be great if Mr. Kelly could come back and bring some of you guys.

Camp went pretty well, but I got there late however, here is a synopsis of what the Brown and Black Belts worked on based on what I was told about the classes with Mr. White and Mr. Trejo that I missed:

Sat after PT Test and Breakfast
1. Sparring, working angles of entry with Mr. White.  Apparently tournament oriented.
2. Sparring with Mr. Trejo.  Combinations and follow-ups to overcome and defeat your opponent.  Not tournament realted as Mr. White's was.
3. Lunch
4. Lockflow with Mr. Duffy
5. Mr. Conatser discussed a little about the State of the Art, customs and traditions and then went into the various ways in which basics can be addressed, practiced, taught, and quizzed at/for/by advanced ranks.  I think we went over a "punch" and how it relates to 12-18 strikes and how similarly all Master Key Basics are employed in many ways, at many angles and for many reasons... it was a drill to get the brain working...go figure. 
6. Knife Sparring
7. Dinner
8. Q&A
9. Musical Jam session
Sunday AM after Morning PT
1. Photos were moved to the beginning of the day so people didn't miss photos with people who would be leaving at various times to catch flights and so on
2. Line up, Bow in, promotion results from Sat testing which occurred during Knife sparring for those who tested
3. Advanced guys worked on Sticky Hands and how they related to sparring, trapping, sensitivity, perception and entry strikes.
4. Bow out, clean up, leave

The weather was perfect, I have requested that we order it again for next year.


Maybe Mr. C will give another synopsis. I didn't want to try to "review" it but this is essentially what went on.  As I had to rush straight back to work today, here I am able to post again.

I left camp approximately 4 hours ago.  Straight to work....

I didn't get to see your post Friday, but I'll tell Mr. Duffy "hi" for you Tues when I see him.
:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Oct 13, 2002)

Well it was a helluvan experience!  Mr Kelly, and Mr Sepulveda
didn't make it for whatever reasons, so teaching classes were
Mr Conatser, Mr Trejo, Mr White, and Sifu Duffy.  They were all
extraordinary at teaching!  There was a gentleman there, a 
Mr Moreno who taught a knife/knife sparring class that although I
couldn't participate in, was damned good.   No idea who he is
really, just that he taught well, and was extremely nice!

Our class got there before quite a few of Mr Duffy's students, and
Mr C was there waiting.  We got all settled in, and they kept 
telling us to go eat, so we went in, got trays and t hey loaded us
up with sandwiches, chips, drinks .. TONS of food, the whole time!
Mr Conatser came to the table my school was sitting at, and sat
with me, and I introduced him to my friends.  It was a GREAT time
just there in itself, because Mr C was so personable!  After about
20 minutes of *PUN*ishing jokes, we talked a bit about martial
talk, and then started talking kenpo.  The 5 of us from my school
pretty much got our own little seminar right there, as Mr C 
displayed his genius!  We all finished with him with our jaws on
the floor!  It was very interesting, and Mr C presents things so
well!  He kinda made us feel special, cause he spent time hangin
out with us.  He was also nice enough to p oint up to the 
Flourescent light bulbs, and show us the couple hundred 
scorpions who died up there  .  Heheheh .. during this time,
Mr C pointed out a gal from Mr Duffy's school called "Mad Dog".
Kewl little nickname which she was proud of.  He also gave a
guy from my school (Reggie) the nickname "Sweet Pea" .. and boy
did it ever stick to him! ROFL!  Everyone was calling him Sweet
Pea throughout the rest of the camp! :rofl:   He was all "Why can't
I have a cool nickname like Mad Dog??"  Mr C said, "cause you're
Sweet Pea!" ROFL!   After most showed up and we all met each
other, we sat down to watch The New Gladiators.   It was cool,
cause there was a lot of cheering, and  comments that were 
either funny or interesting by those that were there back then.
Mr Trejo led the cheering whenever Mr C's mug was shown on the
tape.

Well we all woke up at 5 am :shrug:  and LOUDLY woke up Sifu
Duffy.  He then took us on a half mile jog.  Then we jogged from
cabin to cabin (the b.b.'s there got seperate cabins) waking 
everyone up.  The only time the lower belts got to torture the 
higher ranks, because we sang so loudly and poorly!  

Then we did a P.F.T. of pushups, and sit ups, and a 1 mile power
walk.  According to Sifu Duffy, this was the first time at camp that
it wasn't a mile run, because the test he was using was for a walk
not a run.  He assured us that next year it'll go back to being a
run again.  It was about 6:30 am and I was WORN OUT!!! Man, 
was I tired!  I put everything I had into this stuff, and needless
to say, I was the most out of shape person there.  NOTHING I'm
proud of, believe me.  Then the entire camp stood for 10 minutes
in a DEEP horse stance.  Many deny that it was only 10 minutes,
and that it was more like 20, but either way, I died!   Note to self:
Gotta work on that.  That pretty much killed me.  We then split
up into beginner/intermediate/advanced classes.  The first was
Mr Conatser, who shared some of his amazing knowledge of
kenpo, his great sense of humor, and his wonderful way of 
presenting it.  About 10 minutes before class was over, I had to
leave to get a drink, I was parched, EXHAUSTED, hot, sweaty,
dirty, etc, and my back was just killing me (another side effect
of being over weight and standing for long periods of time).  

Then we went to Mr White's sparring class, where we first all
went through yellow belt techs (Mr White did every single one
with us) and then he showed us sparring techniques, which
were just ingenious.  I don't know anything about sparring, so
maybe others wouldn't think so, but I found them to be.  About
the last quarter of Mr White's class, a couple of us were told to
help bring in some groceries into the caffeteria.  I grabbed a few
bags, walked them in, put them on the counter and when I let
go,  my vision went black, and my balance was all screwy and
I almost passed out.  One of Mr Duffy's students, Mary saw it
and had me sit down, and told Mrs Duffy about it.  So I was given
water, gatorade, coke, etc from various people "drink this" etc.
I sat there until I felt okay, which was pretty much about the time
lunch started.  I was SO tired, and felt like crap!  People felt that
if I'd eat something, I'd feel better, but I sooooooo didn't want 
to eat!  I forced down a sandwich, and then I got naseous.  I
pushed myself to go to Mr Trejo's class on sticky hands, which 
was super cool!  And oh yeah .. "Sweet Pea" was the dummy for
all classes so far   I enjoyed Mr Trejo's class, and it wasn't all
that exerting, but it sure was HOT.  I felt like I was gonna puke
and/or pass out, and Mr Trejo picked up on it without me having
to say a word!  He nicely kicked me out .. said to go sit down and
get some water and cool off.  Well from that point on it just got
worse and worse.  I couldn't blink without feeling dizzy, I was
nauseous, couldn't catch my breath, etc.  I tried laying down for  
a bit, but that didn't help either.  The people there were extremely
cool, and tried really hard to help me out in anyway they could.  I
got to sit and watch Mr Duffy's class, and Mr Moreno's knife 
sparring class.  Both were exceptional, and both made me want
so badly to particpate in.  I look forward to next year, when I can
take their classes!  They teach really well.   

When the classes were done for the day, I just felt like I needed
to see a doctor, so I asked a friend if he could take me home, and
I went to clear it with my instructor.  I missed the fire talk, and
the jam session at night   and 2 classes the next day.  There 
was a LOT of comraderie and joking etc.  It was a great camp,
and I KNOW the night activities were probably a riot!  Anyways,
I came down with a majorly bad case of heat exhaustion, which
I'm still trying to recover from today.   I totally enjoyed the camp
and only wish I didn't have to leave early!  Anyways, the following
will be the few pictures I was lucky enough to take.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 13, 2002)

Assistant instructor at my school, Craig, Mr C, and Frank, also
from my school.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 13, 2002)

Left to right,

"Sweet Pea", Me (white Tee shirt), Mr Conatser, Frank, Craig,
Rick, and Margaret (students from my school).


----------



## Kirk (Oct 13, 2002)

Same as above, only we talked our instructor into getting in
the picture.  That's Mr Abernathy on the right.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 13, 2002)

Just a general picture I took of a crowd.  That's Mad Dog on the
very right.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 13, 2002)

Just another general crowd photo.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 13, 2002)

Tried to get one of Mr White and Mr Duffy ... they turned their
heads just as I pressed the button LOL.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Well it was a helluvan experience!  Mr Kelly, and Mr Sepulveda
> didn't make it for whatever reasons, so teaching classes were
> Mr Conatser, Mr Trejo, Mr White, and Sifu Duffy.  They were all
> ...



Mr. Moreno is an "old timer" from Mr. Duffy's NCKKA days.  I am not sure of his lineage (I think he comes from Mr. Swan like Mr. Duffy and I do), but Mr. Moreno often teaches a knife class and a massage class at camp.



> *
> ... during this time,
> Mr C pointed out a gal from Mr Duffy's school called "Mad Dog".*



I asked Mad Dog about her nickname after camp.  She says that she went with Mr. Duffy and some of the students to the Internationals (IKC) one year when she was an Orange Belt I think (I'm so jealous, I only went once in 1997) and her brother who was also a student, was watching her sparring match.  He said something like "Look! She's fighting like a Mad Dog!" And the rest, as they say, is history.



> *...Anyways, the following
> will be the few pictures I was lucky enough to take. *


There may be some more pictures up later on 
http://www.akfkenpo.com
and/or
http://www.cdouglashall.com/kenpo.html

If you have pictures or want pictures, feel free to email me and I'll see if I can compile some on a CD or something.  There were about 12 cameras there and some of us have already arranged to swap photos.
:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *It was about 6:30 am and I was WORN OUT!!! Man, was I tired!  I put everything I had into this stuff, and needless to say, I was the most out of shape person there.  NOTHING I'm proud of, believe me.  Then the entire camp stood for 10 minutes in a DEEP horse stance.  Many deny that it was only 10 minutes, and that it was more like 20, but either way, I died!   Note to self: Gotta work on that.  That pretty much killed me.  We then split up into beginner/intermediate/advanced classes.  The first was Mr Conatser, who shared some of his amazing knowledge of kenpo, his great sense of humor, and his wonderful way of presenting it.  About 10 minutes before class was over, I had to leave to get a drink, I was parched, EXHAUSTED, hot, sweaty, dirty, etc, and my back was just killing me (another side effect of being over weight and standing for long periods of time).    *




As one over weight and outta shape kenpoist to another, I feel your pain Kirk.  I went to Jeff Blay's Weekend Camp in 2001 and I wasn't sure I was going to survive.  Many hours of training surely does wear out a body, and you did it outside in the sun.   I applaude your effort, and I have no doubt you'll be back next year.  Don't let this get you down, just keep pluggin' and all you can do is improve.  And next year you'll do the whole camp including those morning runs.  

I am hoping to be able to get back into going to camps next year, I look forward to training with my friends and traveling to others schools to learn and make friends.

Mr. C, has told me about the Camp, and I had thought to one day make it, but Texas is a long way away from Ontario so it may be a goal in a few years once I am more advanced with my Kenpo studies and healthier too.

Dot

P.S.  Those are some great pictures.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _*
> Well it was a helluvan experience!
> 
> It was about 6:30 am and I was WORN OUT!!! Man,
> ...



Hey, We all enjoyed your efforts and attitudes as well!!!!!!!!  You just overdid it a bit.  But you did show up (unlike that Ricardo Character LOL) and gave it your best.  Next year you will know a bit better how to Pace Yourself!! 

But you can say you DID it!!  

We all were worried about you..... glad to hear you are ok!!

:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Hey, We all enjoyed your efforts and attitudes as well!!!!!!!!  You just overdid it a bit.  But you did show up (unlike that Ricardo Character LOL) and gave it your best.  Next year you will know a bit better how to Pace Yourself!!
> 
> ...



Amen!  Well put.  I think this was the attitude of everyone. :karate:
Well, everyone who was there!  Ahem.  No names will be mentioned... again. 
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 15, 2002)

But I guess it was getting too moldy for him.

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Oct 15, 2002)

Anyone else got any pics to post????  *Ahem* Mr Bugg


----------



## ikenpo (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Anyone else got any pics to post????  *Ahem* Mr Bugg  *



Well,

I was just gonna keep my picts to myself or eventually put them on my personal site, maybe... me and Mr. C, me and Mr. T, Me and Mr. White...see a theme here...no one wants to see my ugly mug on this site, but I may post a couple since you requested.

Mr. C also asked me to post a brief overview of the advanced classes..so I'm working on that...so much info, so little interest in typing a long description...but I will faithfully do as I have been asked. 

jb:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *But I guess it was getting too moldy for him.
> 
> :asian: *



Well, I guess Kirk is now the "New" rookie of the year for the camp? 

I've fallen into disfavor from the Goldendragon.

It'll be a long, hard climb back up!


----------



## Kirk (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Well, I guess Kirk is now the "New" rookie of the year for the camp?
> 
> ...



TURN IN YOUR FEATHERS!  

Where ya been, stranger?


----------



## cdhall (Oct 19, 2002)

What happened to Mr. Castillo?
We thought you retired or something.


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *What happened to Mr. Castillo?
> We thought you retired or something.
> *



Me retire? No way. As long as the Goldendragon is alive, I must keep the Tracy system going!

Now that Kirk is the newest "protege" of the Dragon. I will have to work harder!

DC has already coveted the east coast, so things are getting tough in Texas.

The mold monster got to me this time, as I had to move out of my house, the week of camp. I will be back to battle the Goldenone!(Plus Kirk)


----------



## Seig (Oct 20, 2002)

You take the west coast, I'll take the east coast and we'll meet in Texas.......


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *You take the west coast, I'll take the east coast and we'll meet in Texas....... *



Ok, but what will we do with the body of the deposed one? (DC)


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Ok, but what will we do with the body of the deposed one? (DC) *




_""scratching my head.""_ 
Are you sure your ready enough for the challenge?  
Salute,
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 20, 2002)

You didn't know about Ohio ............. did you....... LOL
We are on the move....... 

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *""scratching my head.""
> Are you sure your ready enough for the challenge?
> ...



Sure, he's just an Arizona Cardinal!:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Ok, but what will we do with the body of the deposed one? (DC) *


Um, I was talking to the Golden one, not about him......


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Um, I was talking to the Golden one, not about him...... *



Great, you just set me up for a hit !


----------



## Seig (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Great, you just set me up for a hit ! *


No, *I* did not set you up for a hit...You forget who I am!  And you gave me my name.........


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *No, I did not set you up for a hit...You forget who I am!  And you gave me my name......... *



No, wait, wait......I had a tempoary relapse. I forgot you're now IKKO! Ask Tess for a character reference, she'll back me up!

Come on, give me a break, for old times sake???:wah: :cheers: :sniper:


----------

